# Mosin Nagants



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Picked up my new toys today. Top one is a 1937, and the bottom is a 1944. All numbers match, including the bayonets. Beautiful condition, Russian arsenal refurbished in the late 40's, and have not seen the light of day until now.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Awasome! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Careful, you'll get Mosinitis, which there is no cure...........


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

mgeistman said:


> Awasome! May I ask where you got them?


Got them from a guy on another forum that I'm a member of. He put out an offer to do a group buy on a couple of cases from a good supplier that he knew about.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Rob The Rude said:


> Got them from a guy on another forum that I'm a member of. He put out an offer to do a group buy on a couple of cases from a good supplier that he knew about.


 nice!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet! Are you going to leave them original or "sporterize" them? I've seen some long distance shooting videos of those and they seem to shoot more accurately with the bayonets attached.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Leave em original and shoot S&B ammo. Very accurate, non corrosive, and the brass is reloadable. These things will really shoot.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

They are staying original. The stocks are in perfect condition, with no cracks, or repairs. Completely tore them apart today, and removed the Cosmoline. There is no rust anywhere on the barrels, or receivers, headspace is good, and firing pin protrusion is perfect. I couldn't be happier with these guns! The 37 is pretty accurate already, I was able to hit a 2x4 turned sideways several times at 50 yards, just playing with it after putting it back together 
I sure hope this guy decides to do this again, I just might pick up a few more!:help: This could be a new addiction...:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

This is mine :tongue: thats what they are good for


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

No Mosin collection is complete without an M44 carbine in the mix!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It's pretty cool to get a nice Mosin and rig it out battle ready,and then get a clunker and sporterize it for hunting.I did that with my Swede 96's.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Specker. lOVE THE DISPLAY. FANTASTIC. WHERE IS YOUR HAMMER AND SICKLE????


----------



## Dadof8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just picked up my first M44. Have not shot it yet, looking forward to it.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Specker. lOVE THE DISPLAY. FANTASTIC. WHERE IS YOUR HAMMER AND SICKLE????


Lol can't find 'em (that's why it only good for decoration, not to use):cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet looking, congrats!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

:doowapsta Now I know I got really lucky! 
I have been researching the arsenal marks on both rifles, and I did real good. The 1937 Ishevsk has the MO mark (Ministry of Defence) with the second date, making it much more collectible. 


I had also noticed on my 1944 Ishevsk, that there was a second serial number on the left side of the barrel, close to the receiver just above the wood.

I learned that this was a sniper scope serial number, so I decided to look inside the receiver, and guess what I found? The scope mount hole plugs... I can't believe I lucked into an Ex-Sniper.


I made out much better than I thought...


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Look like a couple of nice rifles. I have a M44 in real good shape and I love to shoot it. I also have 2 M91's and I am in the process of sporterizing one of them for fun. I am having the bolt bent and I am desperately waiting for it to come back. It's going to be a hog gun for friends. I'm tired of letting people fondle my nice rifles.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

This would be perfect for a hog gun with the 10 round magazine.
http://www.guns.com/2013/03/23/archangel-taking-pre-orders-for-mosin-nagant-rifle-stock/


----------

